# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Խորհուրդ երևանյան բանկերից

## Sirop

խորհուրդի կարիք ունեմ Երևանում գործող բանկերի մասին
բանկային հաշիվ ունեմ HSBC ում, մեկ մեկ նկատում էի որ գումարա պակասում հաշիվիցս, վերջերս պարզեցի որ 6000 դրամ գումար հանել էն նրա համար որ բալանսի ինչոր եռամսյակային միջինը չեր համապատասխանել, ես ել տխրեցի հետո վերջերս նույն բանկից  ուրիշ դժգոհողների էլի հանդպեցի - որ միշտ հերթեր են լինում ու ընդհանրապես սպասարկման համար վճարները շատ են բարձր են, ու վերջերս սկսում եմ մտածել որ փոխեմ բանկային հաշիվս ուրիշ բանկի հետ, ինչ խորհուրդ կտաք, որ բանկնա հուսալի ու ունի բարվոք սպասարկում

----------


## Grieg

հա HSBC ի հերթերին դիմանալու համար հատուկ պատրաստվածություն մարդ պետք ա ունենա հատկապես որ աշխատանքի ժամանակ ա գնում  .
ինձ նույնպես հետաքրքիր է կարծիքներ բանկերի մասին, նկատել եմ որ շատ ֆիրմաներ օգտվում են ԱԿԲԱ-Կրեդիտ Ագրիկոլ Բանկ-ից

----------


## Ձայնալար

HSBC-ն միայն մեկ առավելություն ունի՝ ցածր տոկոսադրույքներ որոշ վարկերի դեպքում: Իսկ ընդհանրապես TORMUZ բանկ ա  :Smile:  Եթե ասեք, թե կոնկրետ ինչ ծառայություններ եք ստանում, կամ պատրաստվում ստանալ բանկից կփորձեմ խորհուրդ տալ: Իսկ մինչ այդ կարող եք այցելել www.banks.am կայքը. այնտեղ կգտնեք Հայաստանում գործող բոլոր բանկերի ցուցակը և յուրաքանչյուրի կայք-էջի հասցեն, այնտեղից ել կարող եք ծանոթանալ յուրաքանչյուր բանկի կողմից մատուցվող ծառայություններին և պայմաններին:

Հ.Գ. Կոնկրետ էդ հաշվից գումար պակասելը կարծում եմ բանկի մեղքը չէ: Պարզապես որոշ հաշիվներ պահանջում են ինչ-որ նվազագույն գումարի առկայություն, կամ էլ պարզապես սպասարկման վարձն է հանվել:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Կարևոր է, նաև, թե որքան բանկոմատներ ունի բանկը և որքան է գանձում կանխիկացման համար: Երևի, ԱԿԲԱ ի առաջարկները վատը չեն, մանավանդ որ հետաքրքիր վարկային պրոդուկտներ ունեն, Ինեկոն, գուցե նաև Էկոնոմը:
Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, բանկերը ահավոր են աշխատում Հայաստանում: Խնդիրները` բազմազանննն, սկսած բանկոմատները չաշխատելուց, վերջացրած քարտերի ու քաղվածնքերի հետ պրոբլեմներով: Բանկերի մեծ մասը քաղվածքներ չեն տրամադրում  էլեկտրոնային ձևով :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> հա HSBC ի հերթերին դիմանալու համար հատուկ պատրաստվածություն մարդ պետք ա ունենա հատկապես որ աշխատանքի ժամանակ ա գնում  .


Ես ձևը գտել եմ, առավոտյան եմ գնում ու աշխատանքից ընդամենը կես ժամ եմ ուշանում, իսկ եթե ընդմիջմանը գնաս, հաստատ մի 3 ժամ կորցնելու ես

----------


## Artgeo

Նայած ինչ քարտ ես ուզում։ Եթե Արքա, մեծ հաշվով տարբերություն չկա որ բանկից կվերցնես։ Կանխիկացման ու տարեկան սպասարկման համարյա նույն սակագներն են։
Եթե ՄաստերՔարդ ես ուզում, ապա միանշանակ Ինեկոբանկ, այդ քարտդ նաև ԱրՔա կլինի ու կսպասարկվի որպես նաև ԱրՔա + դրան հիմա մինչև ամառվա վերջ զեղջով է, 4 500 տարեկան սպասարկման համար։
Եթե ուզում ես Վիզա վերցնել, ապա միանշանակ ՀայԷկոնոմբանկ; Հիմա զեղջ է 2400 դրամ տարեկան սպասարկման վարձ։ Կանխիկացման տոկոսներն էլ իմ ուսումնասիրություններով ամենացածրն են։
Եթե հաճախակի ես վարկ վերցնում, ապա միանշանակ Ակբա Կրեդիտ Ագրիկոլ բանկ։

Ի դեպ, սպասարկումը ամեն տեղ էլ նույնն ա, նույն պլինտուսից ցածրն ա։ Ի դեպ, կարող ես մինչև հոկտեմբեր սպասել ու տեսնել թե Պրոկրեդիտը ինչ կառաջարկի։ Այդ բանկը դեռ Վրաստանից եմ սիրում ։լօվե

----------


## Grieg

> Նայած ինչ քարտ ես ուզում։


ավելացնեմ HSBC ի քարտերը սովորական մաստեր/վիզա քարտեր չեն և ոչ ել ԱՐՔԱ քարտ են և այդ պատճառով միայն HSBC ի բանկոմատներից կարող եք փող հանել որոնք բավականին քիչ են համեմատ ԱՐՔԱ բանկոմատների

հ.գ:Բոյկոտ ՎՏԲ! Թեղուտի հանցավոր ծրագրի ֆինանսավարող բանկին

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ինեկոբանկը վատը չի

----------


## Sirop

մինչև հիմա աշխատավարձ ստանալու համար եմ HSBC հետ կապվել ու վարկերել չեմ վերցնում 

հույս ունեմ նոր աշխատանքի վայրից կկարենամ բանկս փոխեմ իսկ ինչ կաչծիքի էք Կենվերս բանկի մասին, լսել եմ որ հերթեր չեն լինում

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Դուք չգիտեմ ոնց, բայց ես HSBC-ից ու մի քիչ էլ Procredit-ից բացի ոչ մի բանկի չեմ վստահում!

----------


## azat11

Միանշանակ Ինեկոբանկ: Հատկապես դրամային MasterCard, ինչպես արդեն նծվել էր զեղչ էլ կա: Քարտն աշխատում է ամբողջ աշխարհում, իսկ ՀՀ-ում աշխատում է որպես ԱՐՔԱ` նույն տարիֆներով և դրամով: Ինեկոն ամենաէժաննա, վերջերս էլ վարկային գծերի քաղաքականությունը փոխելա, դարձրել Ակբա-ի նման: Համ էլ սպառողական վարկերի պապանա, ապառիկ-մապառիկ կուզենաս մեկ-երկու տոկոս էժան կտա, կանխավճար քիչ կուզի, քարտով կկարողանաս վարկդ մարել, վերջերս էլ քարտային ապառիկա ստեղծել իր կլիենտների համար, կարծեմ ապառիկ պլյուսա կոչվում, մի խոսքով ամեն ինչ ունի բացի հարմար իփոթեքից: Ակբանելա լավ, բայց նա ամենաթանկնա:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Դուք չգիտեմ ոնց, բայց ես HSBC-ից ու մի քիչ էլ Procredit-ից բացի ոչ մի բանկի չեմ վստահում!


Չվստահելը ո՞րն ա, ավելի ճիշտ ինչի՞ն չես վստահում, կոնֆիդենցյալությա՞նը, թե՞ կարծում ես, որ կսննկանան ու փողերդ կկորցնես:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> ավելացնեմ HSBC ի քարտերը սովորական մաստեր/վիզա քարտեր չեն և ոչ ել ԱՐՔԱ քարտ են և այդ պատճառով միայն HSBC ի բանկոմատներից կարող եք փող հանել որոնք բավականին քիչ են համեմատ ԱՐՔԱ բանկոմատների
> 
> հ.գ:Բոյկոտ ՎՏԲ! Թեղուտի հանցավոր ծրագրի ֆինանսավարող բանկին


Քո ասածը HSBC-ի, այսպես կոչվող, աշխատավարձային քարտերն են: Բայց, բացի դրանցից HSBC-ն ունի նաև Master և ARCA, որոցով կարելի է գործարքներ կատարել ինչպես այլ բանկերի բանկոմատներով, այնպես էլ համացանցում:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Չվստահելը ո՞րն ա, ավելի ճիշտ ինչի՞ն չես վստահում, կոնֆիդենցյալությա՞նը, թե՞ կարծում ես, որ կսննկանան ու փողերդ կկորցնես:


Չէ, չվստահելը էն ա, որ եթե աշխատավարձտ մի օր սխալ փոխանցած լինեն, կամ եթե քաարտդ կորցնես հանկարծ, կամ քարտդ մնա բանկոմատի մեջ, և նման այլ դեպքեր, որոշ բանկերում այդ թյուրիմացությունները շտկելու համար 100 տարի ու կիլոգրամերով ներվեր պետք ա ծախսես, որովհետեվ որոշ բանկեր/կամ աշխատակիցները/ ալարում են տեղից շարժվեն քեզ օգնեն:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Չէ, չվստահելը էն ա, որ եթե աշխատավարձտ մի օր սխալ փոխանցած լինեն, կամ եթե քաարտդ կորցնես հանկարծ, կամ քարտդ մնա բանկոմատի մեջ, և նման այլ դեպքեր, որոշ բանկերում այդ թյուրիմացությունները շտկելու համար 100 տարի ու կիլոգրամերով ներվեր պետք ա ծախսես, որովհետեվ որոշ բանկեր/կամ աշխատակիցները/ ալարում են տեղից շարժվեն քեզ օգնեն:


Դե հա, դա կոչվում ա սպասարկման ցածր մակարդակ: Ի դեպ HSBC-ն էլ չի փայլում էդ տեսանկյունից: Ընդհանուր պրոբլեմ ա բոլոր բանկերի համար, չնայած, օրինակ ես բազմիցս կորցրել եմ քարտեր (էդ գործում ինձ հավասարը չկա  :LOL: ) ու խնդիրներ չեմ ունեցել բանկերի հետ: 

Հ.Գ. Քարտ կուլ տալու դեպքում ամենալավ օգնությունը ցուցաբերում ա Արմենիան Քարդ ընկերությունը՝ 44 03 80: Մարդիկ հստակ ասում են, որ ժամին որ բանկոմատն ա կուլ տվել և ինչ պատճառով  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> HSBC-ն ունի նաև Master և ARCA


HSBC-ն ArCa ունի՞  :Think:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հայբիզնեսբանկի ATM բանկոմատ - քարտիս գումարը ստուգելուց բանկոմատը սպասարկող համակարգիչը վերաբեռնվեց և քարտս կուլ տվեց: Այնուհետ մի քանի օր հեռախոսազանգերի ճնշման ազդեցության տակ հետ ստացա քարտս:

Կոնվերս Բանկի ATM բանկոմատ - քարտիցս գումար փորձեցի կանխիկացնել, հաշվից գումարը պակասեց, իսկ գումարս չկանխիկացվեց: Արդեն մեկ շաբաթ է, սպասում եմ, թե երբ ետ կվերադարձնեն գումարս:

Իսկ բանկերի սպասարկման մասին. 
Աշխատանքի բերումով շատ եմ շփվում բանկերի հետ: Սպասարկման մակարդակով ըստ իս, համեմատաբար բարձր մակարդակում են գտնվում ԱՇԻԲ և Ինեկոբանկ բանկերը: Կոնվերս Բանկում, Հայբիզնեսբանկում և Հայէկոնոմբանկում հերթերն անպակաս են, սպասարկումը` վատ: (Ի դեպ, սպասարկման վատ լինելը նաև նրանով է պայմանավորված, որ մեր հարգելի բանկային սպասարկման համակարգում աշխատակցուհիների ձեռքերի եղունգների երկարությունը գերազանցում է մատի վրա առկա եղունգի եղջերաթաղանթին և նրանք, փոխանակ արագ սպասարկեն, շատ զգույշ հպումով են համակարգչի ստեղնաշարով աշխատում, որն էլ բերում է հերթերի առաջացման):

----------


## Ձայնալար

> HSBC-ն ArCa ունի՞


 :Yes:

----------


## Artgeo

Նոր հայտնաբերեցի, որ Հայաստանում American Express էլ կա, Կոնվերս բանկն է տալիս: 

Սենց թե նենց, ամենատարածվածը Հայաստանում ArCa-ն է, հետո Master Card-ը:

----------


## Economist

> խորհուրդի կարիք ունեմ Երևանում գործող բանկերի մասին
> բանկային հաշիվ ունեմ HSBC ում, մեկ մեկ նկատում էի որ գումարա պակասում հաշիվիցս, վերջերս պարզեցի որ 6000 դրամ գումար հանել էն նրա համար որ բալանսի ինչոր եռամսյակային միջինը չեր համապատասխանել, ես ել տխրեցի հետո վերջերս նույն բանկից  ուրիշ դժգոհողների էլի հանդպեցի - որ միշտ հերթեր են լինում ու ընդհանրապես սպասարկման համար վճարները շատ են բարձր են, ու վերջերս սկսում եմ մտածել որ փոխեմ բանկային հաշիվս ուրիշ բանկի հետ, ինչ խորհուրդ կտաք, որ բանկնա հուսալի ու ունի բարվոք սպասարկում


Ճիշտն ասաց ես մեր բանկում եմ հաշիվ բացել, բայց մեր մոտ շատերը օգտվում են ԱԿԲԱ բանկի ծառայություններից :Ok:  
Վայ, մրցակից բանկի գովազդ ստացվեց. :Think: ..Ուղղակի մենք դեռ չունենք քարտային գծեր :This:

----------


## Orion

Կարդացի շատ բողոքներ բանկերից, ընդ որում նաև մեր. Այնուամենայնիվ խորհուրդ կտայի վերցնել քարտ Կոնվերս Բանկից, ամեն դեպքում դուք կարող եք ցանկացած պահին ձեր հաշվի շարժն ստուգել Ինտերնետով, հենց բանկի կայքով, պարզապես դրա համար պետք է հատուկ նշում անեք:
Հետաքրքիրա, ես այսքան ժամանակ է ինչ օգտագործում եմ մեր բանկի քարտը, բաց երբևիցե պակասուրդ չեմ ունեցել:
Սա գովազդ չէ, ամեն դեպքում ինչ ասել եմ, անկեղծ եմ ասել: :Ok:

----------


## Grieg

Ժող չգիտեք որ բանկնա ամենաքիչ կանխվճարի դիմաց /%-ով/ հիպոթեքային վարկ տալիս? թարմ տվյալներեն պետք

----------


## Razo

Ինչքան փող ա պետք ասա հարցնեմ, ծանոթ ունեմ  :Smile:

----------


## cool_aper

HSBC ից զանգեցին և ասեցին որ  այսուհետ մաստեռի հաշվետվությունը կստանամ Էլեկտրոնային տեսքով  շնորհակալ եմ ես իրանց էտ ծառայության համար  ..պրծանք հարևանի տունը թողած թղթերից ..  մագդու

----------


## dvgray

> HSBC ից զանգեցին և ասեցին որ  այսուհետ մաստեռի հաշվետվությունը կստանամ Էլեկտրոնային տեսքով  շնորհակալ եմ ես իրանց էտ ծառայության համար  ..պրծանք հարևանի տունը թողած թղթերից ..  մագդու


 :LOL:   :LOL:  լուրջ առաջխաղացում ա  :Wink:  
Էս 1000 տարի ա իրա մյուս երկրների բաժանմունքները արդեն օնլայն հաշիվ բացել ու փակել են թույլ տալիս, իսկ սրանք հլա նոր "էլեկտրոային տեսքով…"

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> լուրջ առաջխաղացում ա  
> Էս 1000 տարի ա իրա մյուս երկրների բաժանմունքները արդեն օնլայն հաշիվ բացել ու փակել են թույլ տալիս, իսկ սրանք հլա նոր "էլեկտրոային տեսքով…"


Բայց էլեկտրոնային հաԺվետվությունզ HSBC-ն վաղուցվանից ուներ  :Wink:

----------


## cool_aper

> Բայց էլեկտրոնային հաԺվետվությունզ HSBC-ն վաղուցվանից ուներ


եթե ուներ ուրեմն  չէր շռայլում  եսիմ խի ՞.. ամեն դեպքում ինձ անցած տարվա վերջ նոր զանգեցին

----------


## Ներսես_AM

աշխատավարձային հաշիվներին լայաղ չի/չէր անում տա: Չգիտեմ խոսքը դրա մասինա թե չէ, որ արդեն պիտի տան, բայց ես մինչև հիմա չունեմ էլէկտրոնայինը: Գումարած դրան քաղվածքը ստանում եմ տարին մեկ սովորական փոստով: :Bad:

----------


## Grieg

> աշխատավարձային հաշիվներին լայաղ չի/չէր անում տա: Չգիտեմ խոսքը դրա մասինա թե չէ, որ արդեն պիտի տան, բայց ես մինչև հիմա չունեմ էլէկտրոնայինը: Գումարած դրան քաղվածքը ստանում եմ տարին մեկ սովորական փոստով:


ինձ տարին մեկ ել չեն բերում :-( էլեկտրոնայինի մասին առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, կարողա դա միայն մաստերքարդերի համար ա?

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ինձ տարին մեկ ել չեն բերում :-( էլեկտրոնայինի մասին առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, կարողա դա միայն մաստերքարդերի համար ա?


Էլեկտրոնայինը իմ իմանալով մենակ Մաստերքարտի համար է: 

Իսկ խնայողականի համար ես ընդհանրապես քաղվածքներ չեմ ստանում....

----------


## Gevorg

Կոնվերս բանկը բավականին հետաքրքիր աշխատավարձային քարտեր է առաջարկում, շատ էժան սակագներով:

----------


## Սլիմ

Ժող ով կարա օգնի, որ բանկից կարելիա վարկ վերցնել ու ինչ տիպի վարկ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Քեզ կոնկրետ ի՞նչ տիպի վարկ ա հետաքրքրում: Ի՞նչ գումարի սահմաններում, գրավո՞վ, թե՞ առանց գրավ: Սպառողական վարկերը 22-24% տարեկան, հիմնականում մի միլիոնից ավել չեն տալի: Ավելի մեծ գումարներ տալիս են գրավի առկայության դեպքում՝ ավտոմեքենայի գնման, անշարժ գույքի գնման, կամ ձեռքբերման համար, տոկոսները սկսած 15% -ից: Բիզնեսվարկերից տեղյակ չեմ:

----------


## ministr

Անշարժ գույքի վարկ հիմա ՌԵԱԼ տալիս են?

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հա, KFW -ի փողերն են տալի, բայց տալիս են  :Jpit:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Քեզ կոնկրետ ի՞նչ տիպի վարկ ա հետաքրքրում: Ի՞նչ գումարի սահմաններում, գրավո՞վ, թե՞ առանց գրավ: Սպառողական վարկերը 22-24% տարեկան, հիմնականում մի միլիոնից ավել չեն տալի: Ավելի մեծ գումարներ տալիս են գրավի առկայության դեպքում՝ ավտոմեքենայի գնման, անշարժ գույքի գնման, կամ ձեռքբերման համար, տոկոսները սկսած 15% -ից: Բիզնեսվարկերից տեղյակ չեմ:


2 միլիոնի սահմաններում, որպես գրավի առարկա հողատարածք կա, որի նպատակային օգտագործումը վարելահողնա, բայց չգիտեմ հողը գրավ վերցնում են թե չէ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հողը, հատկապես, եթե Երևանից դուրս ա, դժվար իրացվելի տարածք ա համարվում, շատ պետք ա համոզես, որ որպես գրավ վերցնեն: Միհատ Պրոկրեդիտի պայմանները նայի, կայքում մենակ վերանորոգման վարկի մասին էր գրած, բայց պետք ա որ տան, + իրանց մոտ հիմա ակցիայա մինչև օգոստոսի 31-ը 4% իջեցրել են տոկոսները, բայց չգիտեմ դա դրամային վարկերին էլ ա վերաբերում, թե, մենակ դոլարային:

----------


## Ձայնալար

ք.Երևան 0009
Տերյան փ. 105/1
Ցիտադել Բիզնես կենտրոն
7-րդ հարկ
հեռ.՝ +(37410) 514-860
Աշխ. ժամերը՝
երկուշաբթիից ուրբաթ 09։00-18։00

----------


## Սլիմ

> Հողը, հատկապես, եթե Երևանից դուրս ա, դժվար իրացվելի տարածք ա համարվում, շատ պետք ա համոզես, որ որպես գրավ վերցնեն: Միհատ Պրոկրեդիտի պայմանները նայի, կայքում մենակ վերանորոգման վարկի մասին էր գրած, բայց պետք ա որ տան, + իրանց մոտ հիմա ակցիայա մինչև օգոստոսի 31-ը 4% իջեցրել են տոկոսները, բայց չգիտեմ դա դրամային վարկերին էլ ա վերաբերում, թե, մենակ դոլարային:


Չէ  ջանա Պրոկրեդիտում հետաքրքրվել եմ, տալիս են վերանորոգման , բաըց շուստրիացել են, արդեն փոխանցումով են տալիս, աշխատում են իդեալ համակարգի ու ոնց որ նոր տան հետ, էտ տեղից գումար ստանալ չի լինի, իսկ քո ասած սպառողականը մինչև 1 մլն. որտեղից էր?

----------


## Ձայնալար

Միհատ ABB-ում հարցրու, բայց զանգելով, իրանց կայքը չի թարմացվում  :Jpit: 
Մեկել ժամանակին Ամերիան էր տալիս վարկային գծեր աշխատավարձի քառապատիկի չափով, բայց դա մինչև ճգնաժամն էր, հիմա չգիտեմ:
ACBA-ն կարծեմ մի աշխատավարձի ձափով ա տալի ու 3 աշխատավարձ, եթե իրանց հաճախորդն ես՝ աշխատավարձդ իրանց միջոցով ես ստանում:

Եթե դրանք էլ չեղան, մտնում ես www.banks.am, ձախ մասում բանկերի ու վարկային կազմակերպությունների ցուցակ կա, հերթով զանգում ես  :Smile:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Միհատ ABB-ում հարցրու, բայց զանգելով, իրանց կայքը չի թարմացվում 
> Մեկել ժամանակին Ամերիան էր տալիս վարկային գծեր աշխատավարձի քառապատիկի չափով, բայց դա մինչև ճգնաժամն էր, հիմա չգիտեմ:
> ACBA-ն կարծեմ մի աշխատավարձի ձափով ա տալի ու 3 աշխատավարձ, եթե իրանց հաճախորդն ես՝ աշխատավարձդ իրանց միջոցով ես ստանում:
> 
> Եթե դրանք էլ չեղան, մտնում ես www.banks.am, ձախ մասում բանկերի ու վարկային կազմակերպությունների ցուցակ կա, հերթով զանգում ես


Մերսի, ACBA-ից ոնց որ գտա մի բան - սպառողական, տեսնեմ ինչա :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

> Մերսի, ACBA-ից ոնց որ գտա մի բան - սպառողական, տեսնեմ ինչա


Մեկ շաբաթ առաջվա տվյալներով ACBA-ն սպառողական վարկ տալիս էր, միայն եթե իրենց հաճախորդն էիր, այսինքն աշխատավարձդ իրենց մոտով ես ստանում։

----------


## Սլիմ

> Մեկ շաբաթ առաջվա տվյալներով ACBA-ն սպառողական վարկ տալիս էր, միայն եթե *իրենց հաճախորդն էիր*, այսինքն աշխատավարձդ իրենց մոտով ես ստանում։


Հիմա էլ են տալիս, բայց էտ պայմանը չեմ ճշտել: 300.000 առանց գրավի ու մինչև 10 մլն անշարժ գույքի գրավադրմամբ:

----------


## Սլիմ

Հայեր Յունիբանկի կենտրոնականը էսօր մինչև երբա աշխատում?

----------


## Ուրվական

Ժողովուրդ, մի քանի հարց.
1. Բանկը, որով աշխատավարձ եմ ստանում, ուզում եմ փոխել: Փոխելուց հետո այդ բանկում ունեցածս շրջանառությունը կարո՞ղ եմ ցանկացած պահի ստանալ:
2. Ուզում եմ փոխել, որովհետև միակ բանկն ա, որ իր սովորական հաճախորդներին ո՛չ սպառողական վարկ ա տալիս, ո՛չ վարկային գիծ: Արդեն 3 տարի ա էդ բանկի հաճախորդն եմ: Դե երևի հասկացաք, որ խոսքը HSBC չարաբաստիկ բանկի մասին ա: Հիմա ի՞նչ բանկ խորհուրդ կտաք, որ հնարավորինս կարճ ժամկետում կարողանամ վարկային գիծ վերցնել, դե աշխատավարձի եռապատիկի չափով գոնե: Ու բնականաբար ցածր տոկոսներով: Կոնկրետ տվյալներ եթե ունեք, ասեք, թե որ բանկը ինչքան ա պահանջում, որ հաճախորդը լինես իրանց, այսինքն՝ իրանց բանկով աշխատավարձ ստանաս, ու ինչքան ա տալիս վարկային գիծ: Եթե վարկային գիծը չստացվի, ուրեմն ստիպված սպառողական վարկ եմ վերցնելու: Դրա մասին ի՞նչ կասեք:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Էսօր ժամը 4-ին HSBC-ն գալու ա պրեզենտացիա անի, ինձ թվում ա վարկերը բացելու են նորից, ինչքան կարան անիմաստ գոյատևեն:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Էսօր ժամը 4-ին HSBC-ն գալու ա պրեզենտացիա անի, ինձ թվում ա վարկերը բացելու են նորից, ինչքան կարան անիմաստ գոյատևեն:


Երեկ ենք զանգել, ասել են անհայտ ա երբ կտանք: Համ էլ, երեկ Մառան մի հատ լավ բան ասեց, Բգո, ասում ա իրանց էսքան շատ կլիենտ պետք էլ չի: Հա, անունդ կլիենտ ա, բայց ասենք ամիսը մեկ քարտիդ վրա 100000 փող ա նստում օրինակ, ու հանում ես միանգամից: Ու՞մ ա պետք: Էսօր ուրիշ բանի պրեզենտացիա ա, բայց դե էդ հարցը կտամ:

----------


## ministr

Էդ բանկը ամենատավար բանկերից մեկնա Հայաստանում գործող... ոնց որ զոռով ասեն մեր ծառայություններից մի օգտվեք... Գոռ բայց էն 20 րոպեի պահով սպանիր  :Smile:  Էդքան մի աշխատի լավ քթից արյուն գալ կա վերջիվերջո...  :Smile:  Լավ ինչ էի ուզում ասեի... կարդացել եք սա?




> *Փչված բրենդի փուչիկը. Ի՞նչ է սպասում HSBC-ին*
> 
> Համաշխարհային ֆինանսատնտեսական ճգնաժամը պայթեցրեց այն փուչիկները, որ հասարակությունների աչքին փչվում են որպես «հեղինակավոր բրենդ», գրում է «Կապիտալ» օրաթերթը։ Պարզվում է` ոչ բոլոր բրենդներն են այնքան հուսալի, որ արժե կույր աչքերով դրանց հավատալ, կամ որ ավելի վատ է` վստահել խնայողությունները։
> 
> HSBC-ն համաշխարհային ճանաչում ունեցող այն բրենդներից է, որին ճգնաժամը նույնպես չխնայեց։ Ամերիկյան հիպոթեկային շուկայի անկման արդյունքում դեռ անցյալ տարվա գարնանը բանկը հայտարարեց մոտ $17,2 մլրդ կորուստների մասին։ Սակայն 2008-ը, ի տարբերություն այլ բանկերի, HSBC-ն փակեց շահույթով, քանի որ շահույթի մեծ մասը (մոտ երկու երրորդը) ստացվում է զարգացող ասիական տնտեսություններից։ Այս տարվա երրորդ եռամսյակը ևս բանկը փակեց շահույթով, իսկ բանկի ղեկավարները շտապեցին հայտարարել սպասվածից ավելի մեծ արդյունքների մասին` առանց նշելու կոնկրետ թվեր։ Այնուամենայնիվ, հոնգկոնկգյան ծագումով անգլիական բանկն անհուսալիորեն զիջում է մրցակցությունը չինական բանկերին, որոնք և՛ շահութաբերության, և՛ ակտիվների ծավալներով ներկայում գլխավորում են համաշխարհային բանկերի բոլոր վարկանիշերը։
> 
> Բացի այդ` HSBC-ի գլխին նոր փորձանք է հասունանում` կասկածի տակ են առնվել Արաբական Միացալ Էմիրություններում նրանց ներդրումները, որ կազմում են $17 մլրդ։ Եթե Դուբայը դեֆոլտ հայտարարի, ինչը փորձագետները բնավ չեն բացառում, ապա HSBC-ն կհամալրի վնասով աշխատող բանկերի շարքը։ Միայն անցյալ շաբաթավերջի երկու օրերի ընթացքում բանկի բաժնետոմսերը, ըստ Bloomberg-ի, արժեզրկվեցին 9,3%-ով։
> 
> HSBC-ն Հայաստանում հայտնվել է 1995 թ., ներկայում նրան է պատկանում «Էյչ-Էս-Բի-Սի Բանկ Հայաստանի» բաժնետոմսերի 70%-ը։ Ինչպես նշում է «Կապիտալը», միջազգային շուկայում HSBC-ի դիրքերի թուլացումը անդրադարձել է նաև բանկի հայաստանյան ներկայացուցչության հեղինակության վրա։ Ինքը, բանկը, չի խուսափել մի շարք կտրուկ քայլերից, օրինակ` ֆիզիկական անձանց վարկավորման դադարեցումից կամ աշխատակիցների զանգվածային կրճատումից։ Սրանք միջոցներն են, որ բանկերը սովորաբար կիրառում են ծայրահեղ, հետճգնաժամային իրավիճակներում։ Հատկանշական է, որ հայաստանյան բանկերի մեծ մասը վերականգնել է ֆիզիկական անձանց վարկավորումը` խստացնելով միայն վարկավորման պայմանները, իսկ «Էյչ-Էս-Բի-Սի Բանկ Հայաստանը» պաշտոնապես հայտարարել է մինչև դեկտեմբերի 1-ը ֆիզիկական անձանց վարկավորման դադարեցման մասին։ Աբսուրդն այն է, որ բանկը վարկեր չի տրամադրում նույնիսկ իր մշտական ու վստահելի հաճախորդներին, որի պատճառով բանկի ավանդատուներից շատերը լուծարել են իրենց բանկային հաշիվները։
> ...


http://tert.am

----------

Արիացի (02.12.2009), Ներսես_AM (02.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (02.12.2009)

----------


## Okamigo

Ինչ որ մեկը գիտի,եթե ես Cascade բանկի Arca քարտով ուրիշ  բանկի բանկոմատից գումար հանեմ ինչքան գումար կպահի

----------


## Elmo

> Փչված բրենդի փուչիկը. Ի՞նչ է սպասում HSBC-ին


Չեմ էլ կարդում հոդվածը: Մենակ հավաստիացնում եմ, որ HSBC -ն փչած չի եղել ու չի: Ինքը ուրիշ պատճառներով ա հիմա վատ վիճակում: Հեսա նորից կկայունանա: Մանրամասներ չեմ կարող գրել, որովհետև չի կարելի, բայց HSBC -ին տենց մատների արանքով մի նայեք: Ինքը հիմա էլ ա ամենակայուն բանկերից մեկը: Մի քանի ամսից ամեն ինչ կկարգավովի:

----------

Ռուֆուս (02.12.2009)

----------


## Kita

> Ինչ որ մեկը գիտի,եթե ես Cascade բանկի Arca քարտով ուրիշ  բանկի բանկոմատից գումար հանեմ ինչքան գումար կպահի

----------


## Ձայնալար

HSBC-ն հիփոթեքն ու վարկային գծերը վերականգնել ա: Բողոքում ենք, բայց մյուս բանկերն էլ մի բան չեն, սրանք գոնե մասնաճյուղերի քանակով ու բանկոմատների թվով առաջիններից են, եթե ոչ առաջինը:

----------


## Ուրվական

> HSBC-ն հիփոթեքն ու վարկային գծերը վերականգնել ա:


Ո՞վ ասեց: Նորից եմ ասում, մի քանի օր առաջ ենք զանգել, վարկային գծի մասին խոսք չկար:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բարլուս  :LOL: 
Միհատ էլ զանգի  :Jpit:  Լուրջ, տալիս են արդեն իրանց մասթեր ու արքա վարկային քարտերը, երկու աշխատավարձի չափով:

----------


## Ariadna

> Բարլուս 
> Միհատ էլ զանգի  Լուրջ, տալիս են արդեն իրանց մասթեր ու արքա վարկային քարտերը, երկու աշխատավարձի չափով:


Էն օրը մեզ ասեցին շուտով վերականգնելու ենք, դա մի 6 օր առաջ էր, բայց չասեց արդեն։ Միգուցե արդե՞ն  :Dntknw:  Բայց ես ամենաշատը ACBA-ն եմ սիրում։

----------

ministr (02.12.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

> Բարլուս 
> Միհատ էլ զանգի  Լուրջ, տալիս են արդեն իրանց մասթեր ու արքա վարկային քարտերը, երկու աշխատավարձի չափով:


Սպառողական վա՞րկ, թե՞ վարկային գիծ, Բգո:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Վարկային գիծը հաստատ, սպառողականը չեմ հիշում: Իրանք, որ եկան ասեցին, ու հենց էդ օրվանից էր բացվել:

----------


## Elmo

> HSBC-ն հիփոթեքն ու վարկային գծերը վերականգնել ա: Բողոքում ենք, բայց մյուս բանկերն էլ մի բան չեն, սրանք գոնե մասնաճյուղերի քանակով ու բանկոմատների թվով առաջիններից են, եթե ոչ առաջինը:


Էս պահին ամենակատաղի բանկը ACBA -ն ա: Երկրորդ տեղում HSBC -ն: Բանկոմատների թվով Unibank -ն ա առաջին տեղում, բայց շրջաններում տխուր վիճակ ա: HSBC -ն երևի ոչ մի բանկոմատ չունի շրջաններում: Որ գործուղման եմ գնում, վարորդները քաղաքում են կանխիկացնում իրենց գումարները, որ շրջաններում անփող չմնան: Իսկ ACBA -ն էդ տեսակետից գերազանց բանկ ա: Որտեղ ուզում ա լինեմ ACBA -ի քարտով անտոկոս կանխիկացում եմ անում, որովհետև բանկոմատներ ունեն: Էլ չասեմ, որ ACBA -ի վիզա քարտը ինչքան հարմար ա:

----------


## terev

> Որտեղ ուզում ա լինեմ ACBA -ի քարտով անտոկոս կանխիկացում եմ անում, որովհետև բանկոմատներ ունեն: Էլ չասեմ, որ ACBA -ի վիզա քարտը ինչքան հարմար ա:


Էտ ինչ՞ քարտա, որ անտոկոս էս կանխիկացնում:
ACBA-ն տենց VISA քարտ չունի, որ անտոկոս կանխիկացնես:

----------

ministr (02.12.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Էս պահին ամենակատաղի բանկը ACBA -ն ա: Երկրորդ տեղում HSBC -ն: Բանկոմատների թվով Unibank -ն ա առաջին տեղում, բայց շրջաններում տխուր վիճակ ա: HSBC -ն երևի ոչ մի բանկոմատ չունի շրջաններում: Որ գործուղման եմ գնում, վարորդները քաղաքում են կանխիկացնում իրենց գումարները, որ շրջաններում անփող չմնան: Իսկ ACBA -ն էդ տեսակետից գերազանց բանկ ա: Որտեղ ուզում ա լինեմ ACBA -ի քարտով անտոկոս կանխիկացում եմ անում, որովհետև բանկոմատներ ունեն: Էլ չասեմ, որ ACBA -ի վիզա քարտը ինչքան հարմար ա:


HSBC-ն մենակ Երևանում ունի բանկոմատներ... Ինչքան իրենցից հետաքրքրվել եմ, թե մարզերում երբ են մասնաճյուղեր կամ բանկոմատներ բացելու, ասել են, որ շուտով կանեն, բայց արդեն 5 տարի է, ոչ մի բան էլ չեն արել  :Sad: 

Աբսուրդն այն է, որ Գյումրիում որոշ կազմակերպություններ իրենց աշխատողներին HSBC-ով են աշխատավարձ տալիս, իսկ էդ մարդիկ ստիպված Երևան են գալիս հասնում, որ իրենց հաշվից գումար հանեն:

----------


## Elmo

> Էտ ինչ՞ քարտա, որ անտոկոս էս կանխիկացնում:
> ACBA-ն տենց VISA քարտ չունի, որ անտոկոս կանխիկացնես:


ունի Visa Electron -ի համար կանխիկացումը ACBA-ի բանկոմատներից անտոկոս ա: 

Բայց իմը դրանից չի: Visa Classic ու ARCA ունեմ: Երկուսն էլ բացարձակ անվճար են ու առանց սպասարկման վարձի, որովհետև արտոնություն ունեմ: Առաջինը բանկն է նվիել, երկրորդը աշխտանքիցս ելնելով արտոնյալ քարտ է: Չնայած Visa Classic -ից կանխիկացման գումար պահում է, բայց քանի որ քարտը անվճար ու առանց սպասարկման վարձի է, չեմ ուզում փոխել: Հնարավորություն ունեմ նաև ստանալ Visa Classic, որի սպասարկման վարձը կարող եմ 50 տոկոս զեղչով վճարել ու անտոկոս կանխիկացման ատրոնություն ունենալ, բայց դրա կարիքը չկա: Ուղարկում եմ ARCA -ի վրա ու անտոկոս կանխիկացնում:  Visa Classic -ի վրա էլ մի քիչ գումար եմ պահում չնախատեսված ծախսերի համար, երբ մոտակայքում ցանկացած բանկոմատից պետք է կանխիկացում անեմ:

----------

